# Citizen Bm8180-03e



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Anyone seen that model? Looks like a clean EcoDrive military w/day-date & good lume, but the strap is "for the birds" IMHO.


----------



## Dogtanian (Feb 23, 2005)

I saw someone wearing one of these earlier this week and liked the look of it , so I have ordered myself one from WatchZone through Amazon, $68 + shipping to the UK.

I agree with you about the strap and I intend to change it when it arrives.

Anyone have any suggestions about which strap would look good with this watch?

Dogtanian.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Dogtanian said:


> I saw someone wearing one of these earlier this week and liked the look of it , so I have ordered myself one from WatchZone through Amazon, $68 + shipping to the UK.
> 
> I agree with you about the strap and I intend to change it when it arrives.
> 
> ...


Are your three Muskehounds with you?









My boys used to love that programme.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Dogtanian, never seen the watch mentioned, I'll have to go and google a look.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's not my day. I've got one (I think, never knew the number"

Got mine on an "old faithful" Roys padded USA oiled leather.

Lume is a fantastic electric blue


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

'Welcome, Dogtanian. You may have your suggested strap with PG's illustration. IMHO, that strap really makes that watch. If you see the original strap provided with the watch, you may agree.


----------



## Dogtanian (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion. I think if I order a strap from RLT it should be with me about the same time as the watch arrives from the US.

As you can see I'm new to the forum and I only found the RLT site last week while Googling for info about military style watches.

Roy produces some really nice watches that are just the kind of thing that I've been looking for. I've got a funny feeling I know what Mrs Dogtanain will be getting me for my birthday this year.









Dogtanian.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dogtanian.


----------

